# How to Build a Trail Wood Bridge from Pallet Planks!



## xsprogression (Apr 15, 2019)

What's going on?

So I've been really inspired lately by these wild mountain bike trails with the wood bridges and other wooden features to ride. I have a BMX bike though, so thought it would be cool to build up a trail in that style, but tailored to being ridden by a BMX bike! I've got 6 unique features built up so far including a kicker, wood bridge, grind rail over table top and a berm wall ride (some videos being edited for upload now). I'm gonna be uploading all of them to a YouTube channel on how to build these and thought people on this forum would like how to videos about these kinds of ramps and set ups in a forest trail setting. Here's the video showing how to make a full bridge with drop off using the planks from pallets. Hope this is helpful to others wanting to build up some trail features too!






Let me know what you think!


----------



## raisingarizona (Feb 3, 2009)

xsprogression said:


> What's going on?
> 
> So I've been really inspired lately by these wild mountain bike trails with the wood bridges and other wooden features to ride. I have a BMX bike though, so thought it would be cool to build up a trail in that style, but tailored to being ridden by a BMX bike! I've got 6 unique features built up so far including a kicker, wood bridge, grind rail over table top and a berm wall ride (some videos being edited for upload now). I'm gonna be uploading all of them to a YouTube channel on how to build these and thought people on this forum would like how to videos about these kinds of ramps and set ups in a forest trail setting. Here's the video showing how to make a full bridge with drop off using the planks from pallets. Hope this is helpful to others wanting to build up some trail features too!
> 
> ...


As a general rule, you don't want to build anything from pallet planks.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

imho
better to build a proper bridge and features with new 4x4 posts and new wood planks. 



not trying to diss your time and effort because it's a lot of work, but...that's what I think


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah, IME also, you're really lucky if pallet planks last more than a couple seasons. 

Solid effort though, and you'll definitely get some fun out of them. Just don't be surprised if you're ripping it all out in the not-too-distant future. Personally, wood is only a last resort for me these days; rock and dirt is so much better to build and maintain.


----------



## karthur (Apr 20, 2018)

Nice work. It would be cool if you posted some pictures instead of just a YouTube link.


----------



## xsprogression (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## xsprogression (Apr 15, 2019)

127.0.0.1 said:


> imho
> better to build a proper bridge and features with new 4x4 posts and new wood planks.
> 
> not trying to diss your time and effort because it's a lot of work, but...that's what I think





raisingarizona said:


> As a general rule, you don't want to build anything from pallet planks.





karthur said:


> Nice work. It would be cool if you posted some pictures instead of just a YouTube link.





slapheadmofo said:


> Yeah, IME also, you're really lucky if pallet planks last more than a couple seasons.
> 
> Solid effort though, and you'll definitely get some fun out of them. Just don't be surprised if you're ripping it all out in the not-too-distant future. Personally, wood is only a last resort for me these days; rock and dirt is so much better to build and maintain.


Thanks for input all! I really am just using what I have available for now. I can always replace them in the future, but I know for now, it's a lot of fun!! Maybe I just like the sketchy DIY aspect of it all (coming from a DIY skatepark background)


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

xsprogression said:


> Thanks for input all! I really am just using what I have available for now. I can always replace them in the future, but I know for now, it's a lot of fun!! Maybe I just like the sketchy DIY aspect of it all (coming from a DIY skatepark background)


was gonna say....us BMXr's are used to the stuff we build not lasting long...I have seen some vids about making box jumps and grind boxes out of pallets...I would be afraid of hitting something like that after some good rains though...fear of the boards on the ramp up caving in on me


----------



## xsprogression (Apr 15, 2019)

127.0.0.1 said:


> imho
> better to build a proper bridge and features with new 4x4 posts and new wood planks.
> 
> not trying to diss your time and effort because it's a lot of work, but...that's what I think





raisingarizona said:


> As a general rule, you don't want to build anything from pallet planks.





karthur said:


> Nice work. It would be cool if you posted some pictures instead of just a YouTube link.





slapheadmofo said:


> Yeah, IME also, you're really lucky if pallet planks last more than a couple seasons.
> 
> Solid effort though, and you'll definitely get some fun out of them. Just don't be surprised if you're ripping it all out in the not-too-distant future. Personally, wood is only a last resort for me these days; rock and dirt is so much better to build and maintain.





str8edgMTBMXer said:


> was gonna say....us BMXr's are used to the stuff we build not lasting long...I have seen some vids about making box jumps and grind boxes out of pallets...I would be afraid of hitting something like that after some good rains though...fear of the boards on the ramp up caving in on me


Honestly, the pallets I use are made out of oak wood (10-15 year durability according to a timber chart I found). They're pretty damn sturdy actually. In the video, I have clips of me riding it. Feels good and is a blast so far!


----------



## MuniMan26 (Mar 19, 2016)

It looks nice but you one mistake with the way you engineered the way the bridge deck attaches to the piers. The deck should sit on top of the piers. That way the piers are holding all the weight. With the way you attached to the side of the piers its only the shear strength of the screws and the wood not wanting to split that is holding up your deck. 

If you want to fix it the easy way is to remove the horizontal braces and place 2x's against the piers and butted up tight under your deck stringers. Put a few screws in to attach it to the piers That will prevent your deck from suffering a catastrophic failure.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

MuniMan26 said:


> It looks nice but you one mistake with the way you engineered the way the bridge deck attaches to the piers. The deck should sit on top of the piers. That way the piers are holding all the weight. With the way you attached to the side of the piers its only the shear strength of the screws and the wood not wanting to split that is holding up your deck.
> 
> If you want to fix it the easy way is to remove the horizontal braces and place 2x's against the piers and butted up tight under your deck stringers. Put a few screws in to attach it to the piers That will prevent your deck from suffering a catastrophic failure.


If I understand you correctly, that would help spread out the load but it would still be dependent on the strength of the screws into the side of the piers. I think it would be better off with some carriage bolts through the 2xs and the piers. I'm not an engineer nor have i built wooden trail features, but I do design wood structures at times.


----------



## CycleKrieg (Dec 19, 2013)

xsprogression said:


> Honestly, the pallets I use are made out of oak wood (10-15 year durability according to a timber chart I found). They're pretty damn sturdy actually. In the video, I have clips of me riding it. Feels good and is a blast so far!


Sorry everyone dunked on you a bit. Many of the people that are in this forum do trail building as a living or work with land managers. Therefore, they are used to building to certain requirements.

If you are happy with it and its working for you and its not public, then have at it!

That being said, you might find something like the Redmond Bike Park construction drawings helpful as they contain the correct sized radii, angles and safe wood structures. You can find them via the Googles, or PM if you can't find them.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

it's listed as a how to video

but this is kinda a 'how I did it, but now how you should do it' thing if you want something that will last and not turn to trash in one season


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Is this on public land? Got permission. Best to use Pressure treated lumber for something that will last more than 1 or 2 years. And is that you without a skid lid? What could go wrong?


----------



## xsprogression (Apr 15, 2019)

Cheers thanks for the tip!


----------



## xsprogression (Apr 15, 2019)

CycleKrieg said:


> Sorry everyone dunked on you a bit. Many of the people that are in this forum do trail building as a living or work with land managers. Therefore, they are used to building to certain requirements.
> 
> If you are happy with it and its working for you and its not public, then have at it!
> 
> That being said, you might find something like the Redmond Bike Park construction drawings helpful as they contain the correct sized radii, angles and safe wood structures. You can find them via the Googles, or PM if you can't find them.


It's on my private land. Thanks I'll look into those drawing plans!


----------



## Rock (Jan 13, 2004)

xsprogression said:


> It's on my private land. Thanks I'll look into those drawing plans!


This is why I read but never post in this forum.

According to this forum, there is only 1 way to build trails, and if you do not do it that 1 particular way, then you sir, are WORSE THAN HITLER!

Build on, it looks great and will probably last years.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

xsprogression said:


> Honestly, the pallets I use are made out of oak wood (10-15 year durability according to a timber chart I found). They're pretty damn sturdy actually. In the video, I have clips of me riding it. Feels good and is a blast so far!


as long as you feel safe then hit it!!! I am pretty sure that in my lifetime, I have ridden many things that engineers would deem "unsafe"....hell, most of the dirt jump tracks we built in the woods as kids were probably super scary in that aspect...


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

OP, do you live in the Pine Barrens of New Jersey by any chance?


----------



## xsprogression (Apr 15, 2019)

Rock said:


> This is why I read but never post in this forum.
> 
> According to this forum, there is only 1 way to build trails, and if you do not do it that 1 particular way, then you sir, are WORSE THAN HITLER!
> 
> Build on, it looks great and will probably last years.





str8edgMTBMXer said:


> as long as you feel safe then hit it!!! I am pretty sure that in my lifetime, I have ridden many things that engineers would deem "unsafe"....hell, most of the dirt jump tracks we built in the woods as kids were probably super scary in that aspect...


Thanks to you both! Yeah I feel safe on it. It's very sturdy really. Just came inside from hitting it a handful of times! Added a landing kicker ramp after with a gap in between. So much fun!!


----------



## xsprogression (Apr 15, 2019)

jochribs said:


> OP, do you live in the Pine Barrens of New Jersey by any chance?


Wow.. that is pretty specific of a location to judge from the foliage. To answer the question, yes.. yes I do!


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

xsprogression said:


> Wow.. that is pretty specific of a location to judge from the foliage. To answer the question, yes.. yes I do!


Ha! Tis where I grew up in the 80's and 90's. Manahawkin and LBI.


----------



## xsprogression (Apr 15, 2019)

jochribs said:


> Ha! Tis where I grew up in the 80's and 90's. Manahawkin and LBI.


haha that's awesome! LBI and close by is where I'll be spending my beach days this summer. Good call!


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

xsprogression said:


> haha that's awesome! LBI and close by is where I'll be spending my beach days this summer. Good call!


Awesome buddy! Enjoy yourself! I had a great time growing up there.


----------

